# 3 phase question



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

blackdawg said:


> Have a 3 phase distribution panel. Running a few 120v receptacle circuits. Do I run 1 neutral per circuit or 1 neutral per 3 phases


 I would go with the MWBC.

Roger


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

Roger said:


> I would go with the MWBC.
> 
> Roger


You would run 1 nutrual and three hots so it would balance the load for example say you had 10 amps on circuit 1 and 10 amps on circuit 2 and 5 amps on circuit 3 you would have 5 amps going back on the nutrual on a three phase 4 wire Y just make sure each circuit is on A B C NOT A B A or something like that


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The formula for calculating the neutral current for a MWBC on single phase is phase 1 - phase 2

Here is the 3 phase formula


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

Its your call. If its me every phase gets a neutral and every circuit gets its own breaker. I also use striped neutrals to keep everything straight. Overkill? Maybe but its the way I like it


----------

